
Kontena 1.1.0 Release Highlights - saanak
http://blog.kontena.io/kontena-1-1-0-release/
======
phaemon
Kotena is: "The Developer Friendly Container & Microservices Platform.
Everything you need to run and scale containers in production."

Because they forgot to put that in the blog post.

Top Tip! If you're doing a big release of your awesome new software, remember
to say what it is in the release post. Just in case it ends up on HN, or
something...

